# 'Cruise' on DK5310 HSE



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

I just got a DK5310 and I don't know what to make of the 'Cruse PTO' switch. The manual is not clear on this. If I set rpm above 1300 something is set in place but I'm not sure what. Is my rpm now constant? Well, it is anyway when you set the throttle. Ground speed? It seems like for the PTO to be at a constant 540, the engine rpm would have to be constant also, at - I'm not at the tractor now, but it's around 2400 somewhere. Now the variable would be my ground speed, which takes me right back where I started from - having to keep my foot on the forward pedal. Where's the 'Cruise' aspect come in? When I'm brush hogging big fields of consistently dense material, I don't want to have to constantly push on that pedal. Does 'Cruise' allow me to do that? What am I missing here? 
Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello firhead,

You set the engine speed to Kioti specs (1300 something??), and the PTO will 540 rpm. You can control the ground speed manually or by cruise control. Since you are cutting heavy growth, you are probably better off with manual control, or set the cruise control to very low ground speed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

At 4:43 into the video.


----------

